# klassen automatisch importieren in eclipse



## phs (8. Apr 2005)

hallo zusammen!

ich lerne seit einem halben jahr java, bin also noch ein newbie. seit ca. 2 wochen benutze ich eclipse und es funktioniert soweit auch alles, aber etwas kriege ich nicht raus.
weiss jemand, ob es eine möglichkeit gibt, dass eclipse automatisch jedem neuen projekt eine in.class und out.class hinzufügt?
bin für jede hilfe dankbar!!

gruss phs


----------



## bygones (10. Apr 2005)

was sind das für klassen? wozu warum und wieso??


----------



## phs (10. Apr 2005)

Naja das sind so Klassen, die den in- und output vereinfachen. So brauche ich dank der in.class z.B. den Buffered Reader nicht mehr, sondern kann einfach in.readInt(); schreiben um eine Zahl von der Tastatur einzulesen. Sie sind also nicht zwingend notwendig aber komfortabel. Diese Klassen habe ich natürlich. Die müssen also nicht  von Eclipse erstellt werden.

Gruss phs


----------



## Wildcard (10. Apr 2005)

Ein Projekt ist etwas großes. Wenn du dafür eine in Klasse für Tastatureingaben brauchst, kann man es vermutlich nicht als Projekt bezeichnen   
Wenn du irgendwelche Übungsaufgaben machst, dann erstell dafür nicht jedes mal ein neues 
Projekt in Eclipse, sondern leg einfach ein neues package an oder so, dann kannst du auch deine "in"klasse problemlos verwenden...


----------



## bygones (11. Apr 2005)

automatisch meines wissens nicht.

leg sie in ein jar und adde das jedem projekt in den classpath hinzu (rechts klick auf projekt -> Properties -> Classpath oder so)


----------



## phs (12. Apr 2005)

Schade, dass das nicht automatisch geht. Aber danke für die Antworten!

Gruss phs


----------



## Fred Ferkel (30. Apr 2005)

hi

mal ne frage:
sei XYZ.class eine class-datei die nicht in einem package war als sie erzeugt wurde,
kann ich diese class-datei in einem meiner eclipse-projekte  verwenden? wenn ja wie?

meine versuche:
XYZ.class in packageXYZ in jar jarXYZ.jar packen,
hinzufügen der jar (wie oben beschrieben mittels rechtklick->propertys ->Y java buildpath -> librarys -> add jar)

import packageXYZ.XYZ;  <--- liefert dann keinen fehler mehr und die anwendungen der class-XYZ werden von eclipse auch als korrekt angezeigt, aber beim starten bekomme ich dann noClassDEfFound exceptions...??


maybe kann mir da noch einer einen hint geben?

ansonsten stimmt die vermutung das man die XYZ.class in einem Package in einer jar deployen muss?

bis dann
 ???:L


----------



## Gast (1. Mai 2005)

up


----------



## Gast (1. Mai 2005)

up


----------



## bygones (1. Mai 2005)

Fred Ferkel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ansonsten stimmt die vermutung das man die XYZ.class in einem Package in einer jar deployen muss?



ja - entweder in einem jar oder in einem package.... wobei das eine natürlich nicht das andere ausschließt


----------



## FF (1. Mai 2005)

d.h. es müsste möglich sein die class, wenn sie ohne package in einer jar ist zu verwenden?

wenn ja wie??

thx!


----------



## Gast (2. Mai 2005)

up


----------



## Gast (4. Mai 2005)

up


----------

